# Mt Adams Horse Camp Trail Riding



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

The final destination on our whirlwind tour of the west and southern sides of Mount Adams was the Mount Adams Horse Camp. With million dollar views right from the camping area, large pull through spots for the truck and trailer, and easy access to stock water it’s a great place. We really enjoyed watching the face of Mount Adams change throughout the day as the sun moved across the sky.
Three main, smooth, generally flat, and well maintained loop trails run around the camp area and include views of big trees, a great picnic shelter, and make for a very pleasant ride. 
As always for more information on this area, free detailed print map, trailhead driving directions, trail video and more click HERE


----------

